# 1962 Robot



## Hart Pheobe (Monday at 1:19 PM)

Hello,

Another Belgian bicycle. This 1962 Robot was built in Mechelen, the town I live in so it has some extra value for me. Right now it's nothing more than a poor old bicycle but some polish and NOS parts will make this a beauty!


----------



## juvela (Monday at 2:42 PM)

-----

Salut Yannick,

Fabulous find; thank you for sharing it with the forum!   🤩

Is it constructed to metric or to BSC dimension?

Is stem & bar set Titan?

fork crown Agrati "ROMA" pattern Nr. 000.8028

seat stay bridge NERVEX 700 serie

chainguard ARDEX

rims Weinmann/Alesa

the BERKO dynamo lighting system is a Brit product

propstand appears it may be a Shuresta


-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Monday at 5:12 PM)

Very much reminds me of my As-Thor








						As - Thor 5-speed. My latest mystery | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Hi everybody. Got this bike last weekend but didn't get any photos until today. I've seen a  chainguard posted on the CABE that looked similar but could find no info on an As-Thor bicycle. The seller bought the bike while touring Belguim.  I'm wondering if anyone would know when it was made or...




					thecabe.com


----------



## non-fixie (Monday at 10:15 PM)

Nice! That should clean up quite well, by the look of it.

I knew of the brand, but had never seen one. Do you know if they manufactured their own frames?

Thanks for sharing it here. Much appreciated!


----------



## juvela (Wednesday at 11:03 AM)

-----

images shown in initial post taken from this Tonton forum thread (France) of 2010



			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - Galerie de Yannick
		



-----


----------



## Gordon (Wednesday at 11:18 AM)

The OP has been suspended.



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/private-message-scammer-hart-pheobe.219708/#post-1512003


----------



## mongeese (Wednesday at 1:23 PM)

Where do I send payment for this bike -? Ready to pay


----------

